# Lemsip or cold remedies when d/r?



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi
I've tried searching this but not got very far.  I've just started d/r and have come down with a really bad cold.  I've taken paracetamol but it's not had much effect.  
Would it be ok to take lemsip? (I know it has paracetamol in it so wouldn't take it alongside paracetamol but instead of).  I know once stimms drugs are started we shouldn't take anything. I just feel so rubbish, and thats before the effects of the d/r drugs take effect.
Hope you can help,
choccy x x x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

I would avoid Lemsip and similar products as they also contain drugs which act as decongestants, constricting blood vessels in the nasal passages. It is a theroetical risk rather than a recognised one but best to avoid anything that could potentially interere with blood flow in the capillaries when you are trying to promote this.

Rest, plenty of fluids, steam inhalation and paracetamol are safest to stick to.

Maz x


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks a lot for that info, paracetamol it is then - although it's not working too well so far, never mind.
I'm off for a hot bath, hopefully I will start to feel better soon, and plenty of time yet before stims and e/t and e/c etc to recover.
Thankyou Maz x x x


----------

